# تصميم الخزانات الارضية



## ehab_lovegypt (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​ 
انا محتاج بحث بيتكلم عن المبانى العاليه ( tall building ) وكيفيه تصميمها ويريت يكون بالعربى ضرورى.........


----------



## عمرو السماحي (25 مارس 2009)

رجاء اريد بحث في المباني الخرسانية العالية
كما اريد بحث عن تصميم الخزانات الارضية


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

عمرو السماحي قال:


> رجاء اريد بحث في المباني الخرسانية العالية
> كما اريد بحث عن تصميم الخزانات الارضية



السلام عليكم

فيما يتعلق بتصميم الابنية العالية ,راجع الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=930020#post930020


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 مارس 2009)

عمرو السماحي قال:


> رجاء اريد بحث في المباني الخرسانية العالية
> كما اريد بحث عن تصميم الخزانات الارضية


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*خطوات تحليل خزان ارضى باستخدام برنامج **sap2000v12**وهو منقول من احد المنتديات للمهندس مصطفى البارودى*
*رجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلى جزاه الله عنا كل خير*
*مرفق مع حلقات التحليل باستخدام برنامج **sap2000** ملف التصميم*
*الحلقة الاولى لتحليل خزان ارضى ببرنامج** SAP2000**

**Rapidshare.com**
**http://rapidshare.com/files/163372820/TANK.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163372816/TANK.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163372718/TANK.part3.rar**

---------------------------------------------------------
**الباس* *وورد** MOSS1 
---------------------------------------------------------
**الحلقة الثانية (اضافة الاحمال والتحليل**)**

**http://rapidshare.com/files/163374522/TANK2.rar**

---------------------------------------------------------
**الحلقة الثالثة* *

**http://rapidshare.com/files/163375414/TANK3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163375387/TANK3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163375445/TANK3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163375395/TANK3.part4.rar**

---------------------------------------------------------
**الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة**

**http://rapidshare.com/files/163380000/TANK4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163380024/TANK4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163380069/TANK4.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163379963/TANK4.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/163379932/TANK4.part5.rar
**---------------------------------------------------------*​*رابط ملف التصميم*​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/69918023/76e9ad8e/TANKS.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/69918023/76e9ad8e/TANKS.html


----------



## b_nouri (22 أبريل 2009)

لكم الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## fsjstar (22 أبريل 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## emorcy (1 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر للمهندسة اميرة علي موضوع تصميم الخزانات موضوع قيم وكنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yehia_adbaby (2 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة ديه.........و يااااريت لو في ملفات تانيه كمان.......شركا مره تانيه


----------



## yehia_adbaby (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مرة تانيه***************


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (2 يوليو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ صاحب المشاركة والاخت الكريمة اميرة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكورة يا اخت اميره - ولكن ياريت تراعي موضوع ان الرابيد شير غير متاح للجميع التحميل منه - وجزاكي اله خيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

emorcy قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندسة اميرة علي موضوع تصميم الخزانات موضوع قيم وكنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



yehia_adbaby قال:


> الف الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة ديه.........و يااااريت لو في ملفات تانيه كمان.......شركا مره تانيه


 
ده رابط على كل الشروحات والكتب الخاصة ببرنامج الساب بما فيهم تحليل الخزانات الارضية وايضا تحليل الخزانات العلوية للمهندس محمد فتحى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133773.html



yehia_adbaby قال:


> شكرا مرة تانيه***************


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



المهندس صلاح الدين قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ صاحب المشاركة والاخت الكريمة اميرة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكورة يا اخت اميره - ولكن ياريت تراعي موضوع ان الرابيد شير غير متاح للجميع التحميل منه - وجزاكي اله خيراً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دى مشاركة اخرى عليها نفس الموضوع السابق وهو تحليل خزان ارضى ببرنامج الساب على روابط أخرى فورشير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129390.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

emorcy قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندسة اميرة علي موضوع تصميم الخزانات موضوع قيم وكنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



yehia_adbaby قال:


> الف الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة ديه.........و يااااريت لو في ملفات تانيه كمان.......شركا مره تانيه


 
ده رابط على كل الشروحات والكتب الخاصة ببرنامج الساب بما فيهم تحليل الخزانات الارضية وايضا تحليل الخزانات العلوية للمهندس محمد فتحى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133773.html



yehia_adbaby قال:


> شكرا مرة تانيه***************


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



المهندس صلاح الدين قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ صاحب المشاركة والاخت الكريمة اميرة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكورة يا اخت اميره - ولكن ياريت تراعي موضوع ان الرابيد شير غير متاح للجميع التحميل منه - وجزاكي الله خيراً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دى مشاركة اخرى عليها نفس الموضوع السابق وهو تحليل خزان ارضى ببرنامج الساب على روابط أخرى فورشير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129390.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (2 يوليو 2009)

emorcy قال:


> كل الشكر للمهندسة اميرة علي موضوع تصميم الخزانات موضوع قيم وكنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



yehia_adbaby قال:


> الف الف شكر على الملفات الرائعة ديه.........و يااااريت لو في ملفات تانيه كمان.......شركا مره تانيه


 
ده رابط على كل الشروحات والكتب الخاصة ببرنامج الساب بما فيهم تحليل الخزانات الارضية وايضا تحليل الخزانات العلوية للمهندس محمد فتحى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133773.html



yehia_adbaby قال:


> شكرا مرة تانيه***************


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



المهندس صلاح الدين قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ صاحب المشاركة والاخت الكريمة اميرة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكورة يا اخت اميره - ولكن ياريت تراعي موضوع ان الرابيد شير غير متاح للجميع التحميل منه - وجزاكي الله خيراً


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دى مشاركة اخرى عليها نفس الموضوع السابق وهو تحليل خزان ارضى ببرنامج الساب للمهندس مصطفى البارودى على روابط أخرى فورشير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129390.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ahmedslal (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you many muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## المهندسه هديل جلوب (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكم ووفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## عمر وكاع (17 أبريل 2010)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم\شششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## عادل رأفت متولي (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا

لكن الباس وورد خطأ


----------



## fastest (20 يونيو 2010)

انا نزلت الروابط بس بتشتغل صوت من غير صوره اعمل ايه
حد واجهته هذه المشكله


----------



## emadabdou (8 أغسطس 2010)

ألحلقة الاولى بعد اما حملتها وبفك المضغوط ادانى كراك فى الجزء الثالث بالله حملوه تانى
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## botek_2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوكم ان تكون هذة الروابط على المدفاير


----------



## botek_2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو ان تجاب رسالتى فى وقت قريب*​


----------



## botek_2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت على ميدفاير تكون اكملت مهمتك يبطل


----------



## أبو طلال على (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم
ولكن باس وورد ملف التصميم غير متاح نرجو تحديده مع خالص الشكر .


----------



## م/مهدي (8 أبريل 2011)

ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزززززيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا


----------



## islamahmed84 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات الغاليه ولكن...باسوورد ملف التصميم غير موجود


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (18 أغسطس 2011)

علي الرغم اني لم اتطرق قبل كده للخزانات ولم اقرأ عنها ..لأني مازلت طالبا ...ولكن اتوقع اني استفيد الكثير والكثير منكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (25 أغسطس 2011)

الباسوورد خطأ أرجو التأكد


----------



## sasa_8921 (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## sasa_8921 (19 مايو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عمرو على وافى (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك لله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## احمد السيد. (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## zin1166599 (28 يناير 2013)

يا جماعه لو سمحتو اللي عنده الملفات ديه يرفعها على موقع تاني


----------



## civil_012 (23 أغسطس 2013)

هل يمكن تجديد الروابط لو سمحتم لانها لا تعمل؟


----------



## علي قندوس (22 مارس 2014)

*الروابط غير شغاله الرجا اعادة رفعها مشكورين*

الرجا اعادة رفع روابط تصميم الخزانات الارضيه باستخدام برنامج الساب


----------



## ishaqkhan (3 أبريل 2014)

لو سمحتوا ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات على الميديا فاير عشان ابغاها ضروري جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (24 مايو 2014)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## mossab khaled (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mossab khaled (16 يونيو 2015)

لكن الملفات لا تعمل 
الرجاء اعادة رفعها حتى تعم الفائده


----------

